# Can't Teach an Old Tort New Tricks?



## JaneMorgendorffer (Dec 6, 2013)

I was wondering what some of you more experienced folk have to say about the "trainability" (not the best word, as tortoises aren't ones for tricks, haha) of older tortoises. By that I mean mostly their ability to cope with changes in routine, diet, or even environment, etc.

I guess a better way to phrase my question is how open to change and new situations are they once they hit 10, 20, 30 or more? Do they get old and cranky, or are they passive little hippies who just roll with it? Is this an individualized thing? Is it something you can generalize?

Just curious about your guys' experiences, thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2013)

I've had experience with a older tortoise going back to something in the following days after a first experience. A board had popped loose from a rotted post and the 20yr old tortoise went through the opening. I brought him back to his house and fixed the fence (temporarily, not a permanent fix). The next day as soon as his shed door was opened, he headed right back to that spot...it was around the greenhouse and about 25' from the shed. He just pushed and climbed and pushed until he moved my temp. fix and went through again.

I've also seen two younger leopard tortoises go back the next day to the same spot where on the previous day they had found a nice, fresh, tasty dog poop, looking/hoping to find such a reward again.

So, to answer your question, I think if the reward was interesting enough, a tortoise can be taught something.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 6, 2013)

You know they are smart little trouble shooters . They will test your thinking . My tortoise learned how to go into his tortoise house by placing food in there in only two days . He also knows where the gate to his enclosure is . He sees me coming and he will meet me at the gate . I also let him out to the front yard on the weekends he will wait by the gate ready to go . He knows where a good clover patch is and goes straight to it . So yes you can teach them things . But I don't think one would get you a beer or anything.


----------



## katsbabey (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine 12 yr old sulcata named babey takes walks, sleeps at the end of my bed, she'll climb up in your lap to rocking chair,she goes to fridge pick her food go to her bowl then tells me she's done then hits back door to get out for a walk she'll walk in step with me for hrs. She gives kisses goodnight to...I've had her about 6 months she did none of this before coming back to me


----------



## JaneMorgendorffer (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the entertaining stories, everybody! However not everybody mentioned what kind of tortoise they have, are some species smarter/more mentally flexible than others?


----------



## edwardbo (Dec 8, 2013)

Yvonne ,didn't you have a tort that tipped over plants to hunt for slug every morning?.....love these stories ,but don't think you should kiss them on the lips .yuck,they eat caca .


----------

